# Polaris Sportsman Questions



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

Jimbos said:


> The 850 is under the front hood for a lack of a better term, and it's no gem to charge but the last two winter's it started right up after sitting for 4 months.


I noticed that on a friends 850. That is where it should be, high and dry , easy access.Dont know why it is where it is !


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

kisherfisher said:


> I noticed that on a friends 850. That is where it should be, high and dry , easy access.Dont know why it is where it is !



My previous Arctic Cat had it in the rear wheel well, as dumb a spot as one could think of.


----------



## motocross269 (Dec 6, 2014)

I put an AGM battery in my 570 and installed the "battery tender" leads that come with the charger.. Now I just have to plug the charger into the leads that I zip tyed to the frame...
My wife had an issue with the 570 getting her leg too hot...I pulled the pipe and had it ceramic coated..It only cost me 70 bucks.. It was a common problem with the 2015s but the ceramic coating took care of the issue..
Both my Polaris quads have been bullet proof..We had them down at Hatfield and McCoys in wisconsin last year and had a blast..


----------

